

Norway's Prime Minister works as a secret taxi driver - chestnut-tree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-23655675

======
bishnu
I mean it's a stunt, but it's a pretty good stunt.

------
wusatiuk
at least a politician who wants to know what his folk has to say. If it was a
marketing gag, well done!

------
eksith
Henry V, with a camera pointed at him... also in a cab.

------
miga
Good way to get a random opinion, why did he blow it up? Now everybody will be
expecting PM taxi driver :-).

~~~
Foxboron
That is actually the fun part here in Norway. It isnt really unthinkable.

